# Visitors came a callin'



## grapeman (Jul 23, 2009)

A while back I had a Personal Message from a forum member. He said he and his wife were heading east in July and would like to come visit a bit. Finally the 22nd or 23rd was determined as an approximate time of arrival. Monday afternoon it was fairly good outside (not raining) so I decided to go out and work in the vineyard. I was hedging and generally straightening up an overgrown row of Leon Millot when a friendly face came strolling down the row. Announcing himself he said "Well I found you!" 

"Yes , you did, I replied" as Barney had made his way from Wisconsin to our little place in upstate New York! hannabarn (Barney) and his wife Betty had driven 1200 miles in their pickup to visit relatives in the east and I was privileged enough to get a visit from them.

We had a great visit and decided to go and have some dinner. Since I wasn't expecting them for another day or so, Cindy hadn't prepared anything so we just went out to dinner. Nothing fancy just a good meal at one of the local Oriental Buffets. We visited a few hours until it started getting dark and after showing them a local place they could get maple syrup and jams, we parted ways.

Earlier Barney broke out a box with a bunch of wines in it and said I could have any or all of them. Well you know I want to try all of them! I had to send him home with a few of mine to try. 

We had a great time hannabarn! Just wish I had more time to spend with you and show you all the sights. 

Here is Barney, Betty and Cindy-my wife.







And THE WINES! They look great. I can't hardly wait to try them all!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey barney.when are you heading south buddy !!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats great! What are the 2 bottles surrounding the Cranberry Blackberry?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 23, 2009)

Your monitor must be as fuzzy as this one. I can't read them either. The one on the right is the ORPA - Orange Pineapple Raspberry Apple if I remember right. I will have to check the other one for you tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking at it real hard I think its Cranberry Orange. I thought thats what the other 1 was but was trying to identify a fruit name so I would have never thought thats what it was.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 23, 2009)

The Rubbles in New York! How nice. 

I'm hoping to drive North to visit you Waldo.... I'll even bring wine with me.....


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 23, 2009)

more perks of the friendly forum


----------



## Waldo (Jul 24, 2009)

gaudet said:



> The Rubbles in New York! How nice.
> 
> I'm hoping to drive North to visit you Waldo.... I'll even bring wine with me.....













How about in September...Could make it down to Lake DeGray for Scottys shindig together. Me, you, Dragonmaster, maybe even Peter Z could drive down and join us


----------



## scotty (Jul 24, 2009)

Waldo said:


> gaudet said:
> 
> 
> > The Rubbles in New York! How nice.
> ...






Perhaps you folkswould considercalling it a FVW meet of some sort and just have it the same time and place as ours--we are going to try and make it a yearly thing. in fact most of us are going to make reservations a year in advance this time so we can be right next to one another.





I'm just saying this to try for larger turnout for FVW next year.


Not that waldo is not enough


----------



## grapeman (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes Wade it is Cranberry Orange and the other one is ORPIA or Orange-Pineapple/Apple.


I hope the weary travelers have made it home by now, unless they stopped at a few more visitors on the way home.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 24, 2009)

How awesome is that????


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 24, 2009)

is California on their way?


you are welcome~~~


rrawhide


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm gonna make it out your way someday rrawhide...........

Won't be anytime soon, but I would love to someday........

By that time you and I will have to put on our depend and brake the electric wheel chairs out and set out on our long adventures to the backyard...... LOL.....

It's always great when Forum members who have helped each other can finally meet and share stories, wine and even dinner together.

Wades on my list one of these days also. We have a cottage out on Cape Cod, maybe next summer Wade can get away with his family for a few days and come out with us and enjoy some good wines and some good seafood!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 24, 2009)

Cape Cod !!! Good Wines !!!! Seafood !!!!



Oh crap..he said Wade didn't he


----------



## gaudet (Jul 24, 2009)

Waldo said:


> gaudet said:
> 
> 
> > The Rubbles in New York! How nice.
> ...



That would be great, I can't tell what my schedule will be for another month. Wife and I don't have a camper or tents, so we'd have to stay at a local motel/hotel. But until I know what I work I can't make plans. I already requested 2 weeks off in Oct and it was approved. They might not smile upon one for Sept as well. We shall see.


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 24, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Cape Cod !!! Good Wines !!!! Seafood !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure that it would be a great honor for Wade and Me if you and Kathy could join us........... Just assume when ever I throw out an invitation, that you are automatically included





Air fare is coming back down........................


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been to the Cape a few times as my grandmother used to live in Yarmouthport. Its a beautiful place and I would love to take you up on that offer some day but will need much planning on my behalf as my boss is a prick about time off and we no longer get vacations at work.


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 24, 2009)

We can make it a long 3 or 4 day weekend.......... we'll talk.......... You too Waldo!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, all of us would be to good!


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 27, 2009)

Well we finally made it back to Wisconsin after traveling almost 3000 miles. We visited a grandson in Maryland, visited Arlington National Cemetery where my brother and his wife are buried. Visited a nephew in Boston and then visited Appleman in New York. Had a very nice visit with Richard (appleman) and his wife Cindy. The visit was like we had known them for years. We traded some wines and I think I got the better deal as he included some Amerone. They are all resting comfortably after their long trip. Betty and I are doing the same. Waldo, I sure would like to head down your way! Maybe next year. Right now I am traveled out!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been watching for you to return home. Now I feel better knowing you made it back safely. Did you stop at any vineyards in the Finger Lakes on the way home?


We had a great time vising with you both. Thanks for including us in your route!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2009)

hannabarn said:


> Well we finally made it back to Wisconsin after traveling almost 3000 miles. We visited a grandson in Maryland, visited Arlington National Cemetery where my brother and his wife are buried. Visited a nephew in Boston and then visited Appleman in New York. Had a very nice visit with Richard (appleman) and his wife Cindy. The visit was like we had known them for years. We traded some wines and I think I got the better deal as he included some Amerone. They are all resting comfortably after their long trip. Betty and I are doing the same. Waldo, I sure would like to head down your way! Maybe next year. Right now I am traveled out!!!





Quite a jaunt there hannabarn..Bet you are about tuckered out..You give me a couple of days notice afore ya head tis way and i'll get my possum traps set and fetch a bottle or two of that there muskydine port from the root cellar. We gonna chow down on some possum back with sweet taters, turnip greens and jalapeno cornbread, all washed down with a whopping cold glass of bulgarian butermilk


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 28, 2009)

Barney, if you swing down to visit Waldo be sure to take I40 east to Memphis. Hop off I40 at Hwy 64 and head east about 15 miles to the home of Peter's Cellars. Love to have you come for a visit.


----------



## Jeff D (Jul 28, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread, but I have to know when the Muscadines will be ready. We are headed for that part of the country on Thursday. KY, TN, AR. I would like to bring some home if there ready. PM me if you have some info. 


Jeff


----------



## Waldo (Jul 28, 2009)

Will be a while yet Jeff...Around the end of August


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 28, 2009)

"We gonna chow down on some possum back with sweet taters, turnip greens and jalapeno cornbread, all washed down with a whopping cold glass of bulgarian butermilk"


Dont that make a feller wanna head south!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know JW, I think I would hold out for some good hog jowels! 


Waldo no need for possum traps, just do like the locals and check out the roads. This time of year them possums do like the skunks and comit sewycide. Just don't cornfuse the possums fer them thar skunks!


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 28, 2009)

I told my wife about them possums and she caint hardly wait!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 28, 2009)

And if any of you ever come down this way there are free wine tastings at Evans' Cellars!


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Waldo


I thought you guys had the 'speed bumps' (armadillos) down there too! You didn't mention them in your menu!!!


hummmmm - wonder what kind of wine goes with armadillos?


rrawhide


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 31, 2009)

Why can't I find a place to post pictures on this page without starting a new topic?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 31, 2009)

Barney hit the reply button for the post, don't just use the quick post window at the bottom of the page. The reply button adds the upload picture icon.


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess I knew that at one time! Getting old and forgetfuo I guess. Now I have a problem getting the pictures to upload. I have resized them but they wont upload. It worked OK yesterday.


----------



## hannabarn (Aug 1, 2009)

This is the line up of the wines that appleman so graciously gave me in exchange for the wines I gave him! I guess that's called a wine exchange!!! The bottles from left to right: Petite Amie, Cayuga, Nuclear Apple Pepper,another Nuclear Apple Pepper (I'm kind of afraid to try these!) Lacrosse, Amarone, Australian Cabernet Shiraz, Sabrevois and Black Currant (which is already empty!)


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats as good as any lottery win!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 1, 2009)

So the Black Currant sprung a leak and evaporated huh?













Pretty stong flavor isn't it? I liked it half and half with a cherry I made- but that evaporated on me too!


----------



## hannabarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes it is a pretty strong flavor. It was better after decanting. I jusssh finishh hhsit tomignh ht!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 1, 2009)

please do give us a report on each evaporation!


----------

